# Recommended books for littlies



## becs40 (Apr 9, 2013)

I've just bought "The Teazles baby bunny" book and its really lovely. Has anyone got any others they recommend for tinies on adoption. Little man is only 13 months.


----------



## Little Miss Giggles (Apr 1, 2009)

We have the Teasles and also Todd Parrs family book and it's okay to be different


----------

